# InfoComm news



## ruinexplorer (Jun 16, 2011)

If you happen to be at InfoComm, please go ahead and share your thoughts when you have a chance. In the meantime, here's a report from Sound and Communications magazine.


----------



## museav (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll try to provide more once I get caught up and back from my next adventure, but my general impression is that unless you have a more focused interest it would be nice to have at least one more day. Trying to address digital signage, audio, projection/presentation and video while also attending educational offerings (have to get those CTS renewal units) in the three days the floor is open is a challenge. That being said...

Of course one of the common topics was digital (and the related proliferation of acronyms). HDMI, AVB, HDBaseT, Dante, DVI, H.264, HDCP, EDID and so on were everywhere. Another was 3-D with a variety of related sources, display technologies, production technology and so on present. However, the current limitations of 3-D in commercial applications was clear when one looked at everyone crowded around the center of a display with their 3-D glasses on, hardly a practical practice for many applications. While I see some good applications for 3-D, in some cases it seemed as though it may be one of those technologies that people will say they must have and only to later realize they don't really have any practical application for it.

It was interesting to note how quickly we have gone from the pro/commercial world driving what the consumer world does to pretty much exactly the opposite. How many AV systems may only have consumer based sources such as Blu-Ray, laptops, iPads, tablets, etc.? And how many of those have audio and/or video that were developed to serve consumer applications with little consideration for professional or commercial applications?

I heard several people comment on how the pro AV industry messed up by not offering a viable alternative to HDMI and HDCP when those were being developed. But we didn't and now we're stuck with having to work around video formats and DRM approaches that were developed without much, if any, consideration for commercial and professional applications. As a result, manufacturers are getting better and more creative at dealing with HDCP and EDID, however there are still many related challenges including some 'playing in the gray area' in terms of solutions and what is allowed (i.e. approaches that are not specifically prohibited by HDCP standards but that are also not expressly supported or permitted and that may end up being clarified through legal processes).

It also became clear that DRM has created a significant barrier between HDMI/DVI based presentation systems and SDI/HD-SDI/3G-SDI based production and broadcast systems, especially when some sources have taken the approach of enabling HDCP protection regardless of whether the content flags it. Creating and displaying SDI based content with a SDI or HDMI/DVI based system is fairly easy, however addressing HDMI/DVI sources into an SDI based system can represent some serious challenges.

Not only does just about every speaker manufacturer have at least one line array, but a number appeared to have developed new products to directly compete with the JBL VRX series. And Bose actually intoroduced some products intended specifically for the pro audio market, I'll limit my comments to saying it's nice to see them making a serious attempt.

How freakin' many digital signage solutions can there be? Having so many options can be nice but trying to differentiate them can be difficult.

On a less serious note, Sinbad was hilarious while David Spade probably entertained himself more than the audience (this year's Crestron Customer Appreciation event). And the economy has not seemed to affect the prices of convention center food, $12 minimum for a burger or sandwich with chips or fries and a bottle of water.


----------

